# Put A Little Smoke To Your Everyday



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

*MAKEUP USED:*

*Face:*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid: NC37
MAC Mineral Baked Powder: Medium Plus
Benefit Hula (blush/contour powder)
Laura Mercier Star Dust Highlighter 

*Eyebrows:*
MAC clear eyebrow wax
MAC Corduroy eye shadow 
MAC pencil in strut 

*Eyes:*
MAC fascinating pencil (brow bone base)
MAC paint pot in soft ochre 
MAC hush eye shadow (brow bone highlighter)
MAC Fascinating white eyeliner pencil 
MAC soft brown eye shadow (crease)
MAC the brown shadow in the “interview” mineral tripod
MAC black tied eye shadow 
MAC dazzlelight eye shadow on lid
MAC dazzlelash mascara in black
MAC liquid liner in boot black
Benefit Bad Gal black kohl pencil 
Japanese false lashes 

*Lips:*
MAC pink treat lip liner
LANCOME 'pale lip' lipstick








1. First things first, I already applied my liquid foundation and set it with my mineral pressed powder. I did the *outline of my brows with corduroy shadow* using my angled eyebrow brush. I then used my white "fascinating" eye pencil (MAC) under my brow bone, and blended downwards with a flat concealer/cream brush. ​ 





2. Using Soft Ochre paintpot, and the same flat concealer/cream brush, *I apply base to the rest of my lid (below fascinating)* making sure it's blended well into the skin. ​ 





3. Dab the same flat brush into "hush" shadow and *dab directly into the brow bone* (patting) in downward strokes. ​ 










4. Using "strut" eyebrow pencil (mac) I am then going to *outline the bottom part of my brows* to make them look a little more crisp. *Now you've made a clean fresh canvas on the eyes to work with! *​ 





5. Then with an angled fluffy brush, I am going to take Soft Brown and begin *blending in windsheild wiper motions into my crease*.​ 





6. After placing the product where I want it, I will then take a blending brush and *make sure its blended with no visible lines.* ​ 










7. Taking the brown color in the mineral "interview" trio, *I will place the color on the a little below the crease,* for a touch of drama. (You can use any medium brown shadow) Then take a flat fluffy brush and dab dazzlelight into the lid and inner corner of the eyes. Take a blending brush to blend into the rest of the browns on the eye. ​ 










8. *Using a pointed crease brush, put black tied on the lower and outer parts of the eye* creating a smokey effect. You want to bring this color about halfway into the eye...starting from the outter corner bring whats left of the product into the middle. (*So that the color starts dark on the outside and softly fades into the middle*) ​ 





9. Take boot black, *make sure the brush doesn't have TOO much product* by swiping some of the product on the sides of the rim. If you have too much product on the brush it will be harder to make your liner neat! *Carefully line your eyes as neat, straight, and as close to the lash line as possible.* _Take your time with this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​ 






10. Then take your black kohl liner (I'm using bad gal) and line the bottom of your eye, and the waterline (*both bottom, and upper lid*)​ 





11. Apply mascara to both top and lower lashes. I do about two coats. ​ 





12. Apply false lashes of your choice. (apply glue on the track of the lash, dry by fanning back and forth with lashes in your hand, do this for about 20 seconds so that the glue can be a little taffy, and apply close to lashline as possible) *Then take boot black liquid liner and line over lash track,* make sure the line is still straight and neat! ​ 





13. Apply Hula (or any bronzer) to contour the cheeks with a skunk brush. Start from the temple down to the apples of your cheeks! ​ 





14. With the same skunk brush, take laura mercier's Star Dust Highlighter. (Any bronzy highlighter) and apply above the contour your just did! ​ 





15. After lip balm or chapstick, apply Pink treat lipliner (MAC) and Pale Lip lipstick (LANCOME), I've decided not to do a gloss. I wanted it to look a little matte! ​ 






16. Your done! Feel free to feel pretty =) Thanks for reading, and hope to see you guys use this! ​


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, you look great! Hope to see more from you


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

awesome eyes. love it!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 28, 2009)

this looks so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're gorgeous!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 28, 2009)

You look great!!


----------



## ppalada (Jan 29, 2009)

AAHH, soooo prettty!! I think im the same shade as you. HMM..what other foundations do u use? Heehee,  I finally found u!!

xxoo

<3 Penelope


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ppalada* 

 
_AAHH, soooo prettty!! I think im the same shade as you. HMM..what other foundations do u use? Heehee, I finally found u!!

xxoo

<3 Penelope_

 
yeah i think we could be the same too! i use a couple:

MY FAVE POWDER of all time is laura mercier number 3. it has this particular french ingredient to make your skin look like sillkkk. the only reason i dont own it is because its pricey. it $40 and you dont get as much as you do with MAC or any other product. i buy it on like my bday or christmas to spoil myself but it doesnt last because i'll use it everday. seriosly, THEE best powder foundation ive ever come across and Ive come across a few

ive used light-medium with bare essentials.
both nc37 in studio fluid and mineral liquid. which i love and am currently using.
ive used tiente idol in bisque4 by LANCOME <~im in love with this too, but it's also very pricey. 
ive used blot powders on the daily in medium by MAC. 

i want to try the makeup forver foundations, i just havent come around to it. 

what do you use?!?!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the way the bronzer looks on you!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 30, 2009)

i love this bronzy glowy look!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 1, 2009)

love this look!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 7, 2009)

i love this!! thanks for the tut!!


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW!

I love this look, absolutely gorgeous.
I'm going to try this soon


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

hot tutorial


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 7, 2009)

Ohh I tried this today and I finally got black Tied to blend right for me (user error of course) so I'm excited! Loves it!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 9, 2009)

oooo i liiiike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially how you did your bronzer super gorgeousssss. how on earth do you apply your bronzer so perfectly?? may i ask? i seem to always have trouble with bronzing, i get kinda intimidated when the bronzer is just a little deeper shaded. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks a bunch! love the look!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beezyfree* 

 
_oooo i liiiike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially how you did your bronzer super gorgeousssss. how on earth do you apply your bronzer so perfectly?? may i ask? i seem to always have trouble with bronzing, i get kinda intimidated when the bronzer is just a little deeper shaded. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks a bunch! love the look!_

 
i actually kind of over exaggerated the bronzer for this look and wouldnt usually do that much on a regular day =P you want the bronzer to look natural actually...about two to three shades warmer then you and i like the bronzers with a little bit of the gold in them...you should try the golden from mac. its perfect because its not too orange or red...if you really want that pop of glow just put it on the apples of your cheek...not all over. smile and apply the product with a brush starting from the cheeck and using whatevers left on the product up to the temple. let me know if this helps. if not maybe ill do a tutorial expecially for your question =) thanks for viewing btw.


----------



## mac-gic (Feb 13, 2009)

you look gr8. thnx for the tut


----------



## aimerbijoux (Feb 13, 2009)

This is such a hot look! I've always wanted to do a look like this.


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_i actually kind of over exaggerated the bronzer for this look and wouldnt usually do that much on a regular day =P you want the bronzer to look natural actually...about two to three shades warmer then you and i like the bronzers with a little bit of the gold in them...you should try the golden from mac. its perfect because its not too orange or red...if you really want that pop of glow just put it on the apples of your cheek...not all over. smile and apply the product with a brush starting from the cheeck and using whatevers left on the product up to the temple. let me know if this helps. if not maybe ill do a tutorial expecially for your question =) thanks for viewing btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*THANKS A BUNCH! i will DEFINITELY try it out *


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

hot look, luv it!


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the tutorial. Thanks!


----------

